# rabbits i think??



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

i guess this is a dumb question but i'm looking for some advice.
I have a unattached garage next to the alley. There are holes underneath it-under the cement even. Decent sized holes about softball size i guess. I'm guessing rabbits. My dog kennels run up to the garage and they are even brave enough to be making their homes right behind their houses. Anyway, i have shoveled the dirt back in, put bricks on top and they still redig or dig around. How do i get rid of these or catch these hole makers? I live in town, otherwise i'd have a few ideas but...any other suggestions?


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I had this happen once and I went to grain elevator and got some bar bait for rats and put in holes. About a week later all activity stopped.

Ray


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks maybe i'll try that.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

last time we had problems like that it turned out to be skunks... but the bar poison will still work.

cya


----------

